# TAKING MUCINEX--HELPING IBS?



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

HI FRIENDSSTARTED TAKING MUCINEX THE KIND WITH GUIAFENSEN 3 DAYS AGO FOR A COLD--I HAVE HAD NO ISSUES WITH IBS-D DO YOU THINK THIS IS A COINCIDENCE?--EVEN KNOW IM FEELING CRUMMY WITH A COLD---ITS SO NICE TO HAVE NO IBS SYMPTOMS!ANYONE HAVE ANY THOUGHTS ON THISTHANKS!


----------



## RetiredSue (Feb 23, 2012)

buggga said:


> HI FRIENDSSTARTED TAKING MUCINEX THE KIND WITH GUIAFENSEN 3 DAYS AGO FOR A COLD--I HAVE HAD NO ISSUES WITH IBS-D DO YOU THINK THIS IS A COINCIDENCE?--EVEN KNOW IM FEELING CRUMMY WITH A COLD---ITS SO NICE TO HAVE NO IBS SYMPTOMS!ANYONE HAVE ANY THOUGHTS ON THISTHANKS!


----------



## RetiredSue (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmmm, well, Mucinex is drying, isn't it? Maybe it is having a drying effect? Not sure.


----------



## Nikki5389 (Mar 3, 2012)

maybe your body is focusing on getting rid of the flu virus as opposed to evacuating the food digested or otherwise from your gut. but mucous reducing medication could help IBS-D


----------

